# Bluehouse ski design



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

Bluehouse 5 Semi finalist for Not Just another Ski Design Contest

It has come to may attention that Buzzard/ Maggot Soylent Green is well in the running to win this ski design contest.

take a moment and vote for the Omega Man.

you will need to register on TGR to do so, if you are not already.

Bluehouse 5 Semi finalist for Not Just another Ski Design Contest

Looks like a sweet design; I hope I get a chance to demo these.

Also, if you are up skiing the Jane, come find me and try a pair of BH skis. I usually have an extra pair on hand.


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

This ends in 2 days. Just go vote. It'll take you 2 minutes, 30 seconds if you already have a TGR handle.

Soylent Green has a commanding lead of three votes. Any one of these contestants could take it away with a simple facebook campaign.

Throw in a vote and help lock it up.


----------

